# Elden Ring OST - Godskin Apostle Theme Recreated By Ear



## Real Mirage (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi all! Here's my recreation of a boss theme in Elden Ring. I made this quick sketch by ear to get familiar with the soulsborne orchestration, was really fun. Hope you like it and any comment is welcome!


----------



## Real Mirage (Mar 21, 2022)

Original soundtrack:


----------



## dhmusic (Mar 22, 2022)

Really nice work! Looks like you're putting some OT libraries to good use. 

Have you had a chance to play the game yet? I haven't yet but I've listened through the album a couple of times. There are some really awesome tracks on there, especially this one. But there are a bunch that just seem unfinished and messy. It's weird haha. Yuka Kitamura's are all awesome as usual.


----------



## Real Mirage (Mar 22, 2022)

dhmusic said:


> Really nice work! Looks like you're putting some OT libraries to good use.
> 
> Have you had a chance to play the game yet? I haven't yet but I've listened through the album a couple of times. There are some really awesome tracks on there, especially this one. But there are a bunch that just seem unfinished and messy. It's weird haha. Yuka Kitamura's are all awesome as usual.


Thank you!
Yes, I've played about 90 hours already and still haven't finished it! The game itself is very well made. 
My friends have the same comment as yours haha. I think the soundtrack is kinda "mainstream" this time(not saying it's bad), and you actually hear more music in-game than any souls game ever. Which to me makes boss/encounter tracks less impressive if there's no cutscene since the background music plays over and over all the time.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 24, 2022)

If THAT music started in a game I was playing, I'd be scared to death before even seeing the boss! Good job!


----------



## Real Mirage (Mar 24, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> If THAT music started in a game I was playing, I'd be scared to death before even seeing the boss! Good job!


Thank you!


----------



## damirexus (Mar 25, 2022)

Job well done, the balance is really good. I like it! Keep it up...


----------



## Music01Bebe (Mar 26, 2022)

How long did it take to do this mockup, and what female vocal library did you use
I really like this


----------



## Real Mirage (Mar 26, 2022)

Music01Bebe said:


> How long did it take to do this mockup, and what female vocal library did you use
> I really like this


Thanks! I wrote it on a weekend. Female vocal libraries are from Metropolis Ark 1&2 and Oceania Choir.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 26, 2022)

Very impressive work done by ear! Been resisting picking up this game, but this mock-up may be the final push over the edge.


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 26, 2022)

What a coincidence, I just defeated that guy yesterday. He was one of the harder bosses.



Real Mirage said:


> Thanks! I wrote it on a weekend. Female vocal libraries are from Metropolis Ark 1&2 and Oceania Choir.


Wow, crazy you can knock this out in a weekend. Very very nice mockup!




Trash Panda said:


> Been resisting picking up this game, but this mock-up may be the final push over the edge.


Don't do it, it'll prevent you from composing for quite a while


----------



## dhmusic (Mar 26, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> , it'll prevent you from composing for quite a while


It feels so weird avoiding this game and all of the lore videos on youtube but yeah this definitely sums it up


----------



## osum (Apr 2, 2022)

Very well done!

This game has actually trashed my plans to make music basically since its release ^^


----------

